

Ask HN: why doesn't anyone advertise salary ranges on job adverts? - Roedou

When advertising jobs, I'll often publish a rough salary range.<p>This seems to have the benefits of:
- being a good signal to people who were looking for a much larger salary, so they don't spend time applying and then get disappointed when they find out what we're aiming for
- being a good signal to people who are aiming for a lower target salary that the role might be a step above what they're actually looking for right now.<p>As far as I can see, the only downside is that other companies competing for similar people can try to match your salary/benefits package.<p>Despite all this, I find that a tiny proportion of job adverts actually list any salary expectations. As a job seeker, do you like to see this on an advert, or not? As an employer, what puts you off being transparent about salary?
======
chc
There are a number of reasons why companies like to keep salaries a secret.
The competitor angle is one. A big one: The general rule is that the first one
to offer a number loses. For example, if you tell me your salary range is
$75k-$90k, I can feel pretty safe telling you that I'm looking for $105k but
your company is so awesome that I might just be willing to give up a bit in
exchange for $AWESOME_PERK. Thus disclosing what you're willing to pay in your
job listing puts you at an immediate disadvantage when the negotiation comes
up.

~~~
yashchandra
"I'm looking for $105k but your company is so awesome that I might just be
willing to give up a bit in exchange for $AWESOME_PERK." Good luck negotiating
that unless you are in high demand. Also I don't quite follow your argument.
The only disadvantage of disclosing salary could be the fact that the
candidate is aware of how high they ca go in a negotiation. But if the job is
well priced, that should not matter. I personally like to know the range
because I do not want to waste my time with low ballers or waste the hiring
manager's time by expecting something that they cannot match.

~~~
chc
I was under the impression that we were talking about programming jobs (since
this is Hacker News) — if so, then yes, you're in pretty high demand. You'll
notice that job listings at, say, McDonalds or grocery chains _do_ tend to
mention the pay.

------
dllthomas
Another point is that, fundamentally, if I'm looking to hire you then what I'm
willing to pay depends on how much I expect you to make for me (directly or
indirectly). If I state a range I'd be willing to pay most people, I might put
off someone who I'd be willing to pay more. Conversely, if I'm putting up the
most I could possibly pay, I'll be creating unrealistic expectations in those
I'm willing to settle for. As someone who's done (and will likely be doing)
way more jobhunting than hiring, this logic doesn't make me happy - but I
totally see it.

------
nohaggle
I have wondered this as well.

During my recent job search I did not respond to any job postings that did not
include tangible representations of what the compensation would be.

Two reasons:

1\. Taking the time to respond to an ad, wait for a response, follow up to the
response with an inquiry about the position's compensation, only to find out
what is being offered doesn't fit with my needs, is a wholly ineffective use
of both parties' time.

2\. Witholding this information signals to me that the employer is unable to
stand on its own in the open employment market and/or is attempting to
establish a position of power from the get-go.

Some people love hunting and haggling - I do not. I find it no more desirable
to answer a job ad without compensation listed than I would a used car ad that
tells you to call or show up in person to find out how much the car costs.
(But it's an awesome car, honest!)

I only sent out a fraction of the applications I could have if I considered
every job, but the process was much less stressful and more productive than it
would have been otherwise.

------
pgrote
Whenever we advertise online for a position the salary range is listed for two
reasons:

1) We have a limit on how much we can spend, so we don't want to waste
anyone's time. 2) See number 1.

When the initial phone interview occurs I make sure that the salary range is
ok before I get into the detailed discussion. We've had candidates express
reservations with the range during this part, but that's ok. The front end is
the time to handle the range.

------
bane
I can see both sides of this...but as somebody who might be looking to move
between cities and verticals I honestly have no idea what kind of salary to
ask for.

~~~
eshvk
This is exactly what happens to people who come out fresh out of school.
Something like $60K - $70K in the bay area looks like a mind boggling sum
(when in reality most people who come out of top schools make $80K - $1XX K)
compared to salaries in the mid west and they fall for it hook, line and
sinker. I think the whole "don't disclose salary" culture harms the candidate
and ultimately the company when one fine day their engineer realizes that he
is getting paid much less than market wages and quits.

------
yashchandra
I absolutely agree that salary ranges should be specified. It makes it easier
for both the candidates and the hiring manager/recruiter upfront. The idea of
a range is that the lower limit is absolutely guaranteed if hired while the
differential of upper-lower is negotiable depending on candidates skills,
experience and how well they impress the hiring manager. Also, most hiring
managers do not have a lot of flexibility over a range since the salary ranges
are decided by HR (would you believe:). The first thing I ask any recruiter is
the money part. Yes it is not the only thing when you look for a job but that
covers 80% (made up number) of what we all need. Warren buffet once said
"money is not everything. but make sure we make enough of it before talking
such nonsense"

